# Microsoft Razer Reclusa



## Darksaber (Apr 13, 2007)

The Microsoft Razer Reclusa is the second product to be released from the two companies. While it may look quite out of this world, it's functions are well placed and the Razer software rounds up the package. We take a close look at all the additional keys as well as the program behind the device and let you know if it is a steal for $60, or if we rather want to go back to our normal keyboards.

*Show full review*


----------



## mcc49 (Apr 16, 2007)

hiya, first of all great review like always. I have a quick question about this keyboard, you mentioned that you can press several keys at once without the dreaded beeping. Have you tried the arrow key setup on a FPS? Many keyboards beeps when you press any 2 of the arrow keys (moving diagonally) whilst holding down CTRL to crouch, such as the Logitech G15 and was wondering if this keyboard have such problem.

Thanks


----------



## Protius (Apr 16, 2007)

still rather have a g15


----------



## trans am (May 9, 2007)

Protius said:


> still rather have a g15




So which is better?  Tarantula or this?


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 9, 2007)

This based on price. The Tarantula is a beast of a kb and witha beast of a price.

Nice review and this is definately an affordable gamers kb like the g15.


----------



## trans am (May 9, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> This based on price. The Tarantula is a beast of a kb and witha beast of a price.
> 
> Nice review and this is definately an affordable gamers kb like the g15.



Regardless of price, Which is the better keyboard?  I really wanted a keyboard with illumination on all the keys but if it comes down to performance / build quality I am willing to pay the extra $20 for the Tarantula.  Another issue is the wait time on the Reclusa.  There are none in stock and distributors are not shipping until the 28th of May.  Is it worth the wait?  Probably not.  I just bought a Tarantula for $74.00 + $10 off for using google checkout.  Sweet!


----------



## kaizer1911 (Jun 13, 2007)

*high rez image of the bottom of the keyboard*

Can u please post a high rez image of the bottom of the keyboard or send it to me, i want to read the fine print. there are little things i want to know before i buy this keyboard. I am a college student and need to be wise about where i spend my money. 

Thx.


----------



## Agility (Jun 13, 2007)

Eh.....about the flaw of the keyboard...was there a one with a headphone jack?  never seen before.


----------



## trans am (Jun 13, 2007)

Agility said:


> Eh.....about the flaw of the keyboard...was there a one with a headphone jack?  never seen before.




guys I bought the reclusa.  I also have the tarantula.  I would say the reclusa is much better just due to the backlit keys and I like the jog dials.  Also the palm rest is really nicely padded and feels very luxurious. this is by far my favorite keyboard yet!


----------

